# Need a definition of Tuhon



## Dan Anderson

Hi All,
Quick question:

What is the definition of _*tuhon*_ when used as a title before a name (example: Tuhon Chris Sayoc or Tuhon Bill McGrath)?  I can't find it anywhere.

Thanks in advance,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold

Hi Dan,

lhommedieu gave the definition of Tuhon in the thread below:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...=4097&perpage=15&highlight=tuhon&pagenumber=2

lhommedieu:
<<BeginQuote: "Tuhon" refers to the chief, or leader of a clan or tribe. "Tuhon Guro" is therefore the titular head of a martial art, in this context.
EndQuote>>

On Tuhon Bill McGrath's
Pekiti Tersia page (http://www.pekiti-tirsia.com/rankchart.htm), it states that Tuhon means, "Chief Instructor" with 20 years of training.

Palusut


----------



## Dan Anderson

Palusut,
Thanks.  I was recently written to by a martial artist much senior to myself and he referred to me as "Tuhon."  I knew it was a senior title of sorts but didn't know the exact definition.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

